# What is the extra cost in fuel for an extra kilo?



## Peter (May 12, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I am new here and have the following question :

Adding an extra kilo (or extra 100 kg), how much extra diesel would that use (on an average 2500 kg camperbus like a Fiat Ducato) for each kilometer?
I am asking this to see if e.g. a lighter gas bottle, which is more expensive, will pay for itself after a couple of thousand kilometers. In other words, how much more diesel do I use per km for each kilogram I add to the camper?

I hjope somebody can give me an estimate. I don't expect a precise number. And please tell me in the quantity of diesel, not in money, as diesel prices differ greatly in the world.

Adding an even more difficult question : isthis extra usage of diesel linear, or is each kilogram becomming more expensive? E.g. is the added cost of 1 kg to a camper of 2000kg the same as 1 kg added to a camper of 3000 kg?

Thanks for your thoughts,
Peter


----------



## maxLak (May 28, 2021)

*Most useful tools for your Camping journey. See how many tools already you have???*


----------

